# dogs on chains



## rage (Feb 15, 2010)

they trying to get the county to pass a law,so nobody in laurens county can keep a dog on a chain anymore.i think it should be your own choice long as you take care of them.just some hunting dogs just dont go good in a pen.and alot of people just dont have the money to spend in dog pens.


----------



## Dpsmith (Feb 15, 2010)

dogs on a 10 ft. chain have more room to move around than dogs in a 5x10 kennel which is what many multiple kennel runs are. and if a dogs digs bad on the chain he goes.


----------



## hevishot (Feb 15, 2010)

suits me...can't stand seeing a dog kept on a chain...if you can't afford a pen, you don't need a dog...especially one that lives its life chained to a single wide.


----------



## rage (Feb 15, 2010)

will i tell you what my dogs dont live their life on a chain and what is wrong with a single wide.and i dont know how much you know about a good hunting dog.but i sure dont want my dogs digging out so some low life and steal them.so it just my 2% worth.this is too hevishot


----------



## koyote76 (Feb 15, 2010)

so a 20 ft cable tie out is worse then a small pen?

never seen a dog run around to much in a pen. seen plenty run around all day on a tie out.

dont see how the pen wins that battle.


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 16, 2010)

Hope they don't pass that one.If they do read the law and see if it says chain.If that's all it says swap out your chains with a small diameter cable.


----------



## hog head (Feb 16, 2010)

chains are the way to go its better than bein in jail such as a pen


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 16, 2010)

I have all my dogs on a chain! They get the freedom to move in a 20ft circle! Way more than a kennel! And ya aint got to worry bout them getting out and getting run over or stolen! The bulldog is the only thing thats on a heavy chain and that is for the neihbors animals safety! Just like a leash law You have to keep ur dogs in control! And thanks for ur two cents worth hevishot! REMEMBER thats just ur opioion!!!


----------



## wildlifecory (Feb 16, 2010)

I have argued this with my wife till I am blue in the face.  All of my dogs are in kennels, but would be much better off on a chain!  Check out the numbers below and tell me which method really offers the most freedom.

10 x 10 kennel = 100 square feet
10 x 5 kennel = 50 square feet

6 foot chain = 113 square feet
10 foot chain = 314 square feet
12 foot chain = 452 square feet
20 foot chain = 1256 square feet


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 16, 2010)

wildlifecory said:


> I have argued this with my wife till I am blue in the face.  All of my dogs are in kennels, but would be much better off on a chain!  Check out the numbers below and tell me which method really offers the most freedom.
> 
> 10 x 10 kennel = 100 square feet
> 10 x 5 kennel = 50 square feet
> ...



Looks like ur right on the money!!!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 16, 2010)

Again it comes down to a few bad apples spoiling it for the whole bunch...all it takes is for one dog to be seen wrapped up on his chain or staked out with no house or water and they think that is the standard for all of us who keep dogs staked out.  The majority of my dogs are staked out and a few in kennels. If I had the money for all to be in concrete floored kennels  with roofs that would be my choise but no way can I afford it. I raise pups on elevated kennels as most of us do.  And Hevishot has probably seen a few staked out just like what I mentioned above with no water or cover and that spend all their lives tied out and never get hunted or worked.  If they manage to pass that law  they will continue forward trying to backdoor hunting period. JMO

Math makes sense Corey but guess they think that just us uneducated Rednecks way of thinking ..lol


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Feb 16, 2010)

I really don't care how they are kept as long as you take care of them properly. Either way is cruel if that is the only world they know, and the only attention they get is a bowl of food occasionally. This happens at million dollar homes too. 



hevishot said:


> suits me...can't stand seeing a dog kept on a chain...if you can't afford a pen, you don't need a dog...especially one that lives its life chained to a single wide.



You sure have a problem with how other people live! I know a lot of good people that come from all types of homes.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Feb 16, 2010)

Nothing wrong with having a dog staked out.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 16, 2010)

wildlifecory said:


> I have argued this with my wife till I am blue in the face.  All of my dogs are in kennels, but would be much better off on a chain!  Check out the numbers below and tell me which method really offers the most freedom.
> 
> 10 x 10 kennel = 100 square feet
> 10 x 5 kennel = 50 square feet
> ...




All of that..and good at math...man you are a well rounded individual.. I also couldn't agree more!  Dragging a 20' chain will muscle them up too.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Feb 16, 2010)

chains are the best


----------



## houndsman (Feb 16, 2010)

most of these idiots have never owned a dog or even owns one now .they just seen one tied out and didn't like it ,then voiced there opinion in the right place .and that is what dog owners have to do !!!!!


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got dogs that would rather be on a chain and some that would choose a kennel. I laugh at people that fuss about dogs on chains when they crate a lab sized dog in a foot and a half by three foot plastic box all day while they are at work then let them out in their quater acre back yard for fifteen minutes to make up for it. Just take care of your dog and confine them however you see fit. Doesn't matter if you live in a singlewide or the grand manor.  There are still places in the world that eat dogs so a chain doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## MULE (Feb 16, 2010)

ejs1980 said:


> I've got dogs that would rather be on a chain and some that would choose a kennel. I laugh at people that fuss about dogs on chains when they crate a lab sized dog in a foot and a half by three foot plastic box all day while they are at work then let them out in their quater acre back yard for fifteen minutes to make up for it. Just take care of your dog and confine them however you see fit. Doesn't matter if you live in a singlewide or the grand manor.  There are still places in the world that eat dogs so a chain doesn't sound too bad.


Best one I've heard yet, and couldn't agree more.


----------



## Randy8216 (Feb 16, 2010)

i think this country has a problem with everybody worrying about everyone else i don't think its anyone's business what i do as long as my dogs are healthy and taken care of i have all my dogs on chains and my dogs do way better on them


----------



## rage (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks for yall 2%, except for one. a group got together today and went and raised some h*** and they cancal the meeting for today.but it is going to be brought back up next meeting next month.but we going to try fight to the end.


----------



## bayedup89 (Feb 16, 2010)

im from laurens county and all of my dogs are on chains... i have one you couldnt keep in a pen if you tried... deffinately prefer a chains it allows alot more freedom for my hunting dogs


----------



## catahoularick31 (Feb 17, 2010)

I got a ticket last month in henry county, I have a beagle that we keep as a pet in the house. My daughters dog and we have a tie out in the front yard so he can go out and do his business. Well county came by and said it is against the law to have a dog on a screw in tie out, that is must be a runner. and get this they said it was INHUMANE because the dog was outside in the cold for two hours. Well to make a long story short judge threw it out but did say a dog has to be in a pen, or on a runner, not a tie out


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 17, 2010)

Yal boys better pull together and let ur voices be heard ! Contact the GA Dog hunters asso. and see if the can help get the word out!


----------



## hevishot (Feb 17, 2010)

rage said:


> will i tell you what my dogs dont live their life on a chain and what is wrong with a single wide.and i dont know how much you know about a good hunting dog.but i sure dont want my dogs digging out so some low life and steal them.so it just my 2% worth.this is too hevishot



got a KENNEL full of birddogs so I know a little bit about hunting dogs...if they dig, put 'em on a slab...if they climb, cover the top...if you can't afford to care for them, you shouldn't have them...and putting them on a chain is pretty sorry...in my opinion.  Shouldn't take a law to make folks understand that though.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 17, 2010)

hevishot said:


> got a KENNEL full of birddogs so I know a little bit about hunting dogs...if they dig, put 'em on a slab...if they climb, cover the top...if you can't afford to care for them, you shouldn't have them...and putting them on a chain is pretty sorry...in my opinion.  Shouldn't take a law to make folks understand that though.



What is better for you isn't necessarily better for someone else.  Narrow mindedness is why they are attempting to change the laws.  Funny thing…most every bird dog I have ever seen is kenneled and when you turn them loose for the first 30 minutes they are hard to control…why is that do you think.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 17, 2010)

hevishot said:


> got a KENNEL full of birddogs so I know a little bit about hunting dogs...if they dig, put 'em on a slab...if they climb, cover the top...if you can't afford to care for them, you shouldn't have them...and putting them on a chain is pretty sorry...in my opinion.  Shouldn't take a law to make folks understand that though.



So what exactly do you see wrong with it?? Whats better about a pen than a chain?? I dont have any on chains but dont see anything wrong with it


----------



## hevishot (Feb 17, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> What is better for you isn't necessarily better for someone else.  Narrow mindedness is why they are attempting to change the laws.  Funny thing…most every bird dog I have ever seen is kenneled and when you turn them loose for the first 30 minutes they are hard to control…why is that do you think.



not sure why that would be...mine are pretty easy to "control"....


----------



## hevishot (Feb 17, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> So what exactly do you see wrong with it?? Whats better about a pen than a chain?? I dont have any on chains but dont see anything wrong with it



I see it as a crappy way to live...with a heavy chain attached to 'em...never seen any dogs that were well cared for that were chained...now there was a fella on here who commented on the way your dogs are treated and the bad shape the two were in that his friend got from you....kinda goes hand in hand with the whole tied out /chained mentality....in my opinion.


----------



## hog head (Feb 17, 2010)

opinions are like mouth holes everbodys got one they are fussin about chains now in my town you can only own 2 dogs.......one law leads to another


----------



## DOGMANN63 (Feb 17, 2010)

I built custom kennels off the ground with boxes on the back an most of my dogs are in kennels. But then i have some curs an catahoulas want to be on a chain , they are in better condition being on that chain than the ones in the 16 ft runs, its a matter of prefference whether its a chain or not an some dogs dont like being couped up in a kennel all the time . An some would rather be in a kennel as long as the dog is well fed an has fresh water in front of them with proper shelter an bedding i dont see any reason why a dog cant be on a chain !


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 17, 2010)

You can thank PETA and other organizations .. for this.. REMEMBER all this is slowly but surely chipping away at OUR FREEDOM to HUNT/FISH/Have FIREARMS>> In N.C they are attempting to stop people from breeding hunting dogs,, ever watch Dogs gone wild TV show. I have 2 DOUGE De BORDEAUX (Turner Hooch), and in some areas they are not allowed? Just take care of your animals. I do see first hand 1 problem in my neigborhood. Most people allow there dogs/cats to run loose and this in itself causes problems.


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Feb 17, 2010)

Peta is not our only problem .The Humane society of america is too! In texas its against the law after 6pm at night to chain your dogs till day light. In other areas   of texas they have a different law dogs may only stayed chained 3 hrs a day , i own land out their in west texas . An even tho i dont live their i have to know the law for when i visit with dogs. The humane society told me via email that if im visiting  their the best thing i can do is kennel all my dogs. because the area my land is in it seems they cant control  or tell me what to do. but then the person goes on to say but texas law mandates this an they sent me the texas state statue , the real deal here is texas is trying to stop dog fighters an to what im told they feel gamers use chains an this is why they think if they make a chain law it will hault gamers. You an i know if they want to fight a dog  chains or not they will do just that . I have 12 dogs on the ground being tethered by chains the reason kennels they love to chew the back boxes they sleep in so instead of buying a $20.00 chain these people like peta an humane societys want you to spend mega bucks for kennels now i have 50 custom built kennels 16ft run ways an a box on the back for the dogs to sleep in. each kennel cost me $1000.00 cash each  to have dogmann63 to build an he charged me cost not his regular price , but even at cost add it up ive had these particular ones since 2006. most my dogs i wont tether but the 12 that are they love the freedom it gives them totally, an no chewing of their igloos at all , So what ever you do chain or kennel it should be your choice not because these animal activist say its law. An peta an best friends they dont bother me but last yr they gave me a 100% for me helping hunting dogs slated to be shot or killed by their owners , im not a member of them ,im not a rescue either . Peta stands for  People Eating Their Animals  Did you all know peta kills more dogs a yr than most pounds do ,an they are trying to tell every one what to do with their dogs thats my friend is called double standards totally!


----------



## wpoolxj (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey hevishot. how bout I gotta rednose x cur that you put him in a pen he climbs out you put a roof on it he climbs to the top then just starts pulling the wire apart he was done this to 3 different kennels chain link and 2x4 horse wire and heavy gauge pasture wire. You put him on a chain in side a pen he still tears the pen apart. But when i put him on his ten foot chain on HIS tree he loves it. yea you read it right HIS TREE hes been on the same one for 2 years and he loves it. he wants to stay on the tree in the center of all my dog pens and animals b/c it makes him feel like hes in charge. Now just because you are some old man that makes bank doesn't mean you have to rub it in everybody's face that your dogs are on concrete pens and they have roofs. I cant help it i'm in college and i'm trying to further my education. thats where most my money is going but i also aint going to get rid of my dogs just because i'm in college. I bet your little bird dogs even have cute little sweaters they wear too, don't they. Everybody was giving there opinions I figured I should give mine. And I don't care if I or anybody else for that matter cant afford a pen because i know alot of people that can put a dog on a chain or cable and darn sure take care of it. It doesn't matter AS LONG AS THE DOG IS GETTING TAKEN CARE OF!


----------



## hevishot (Feb 17, 2010)

wpoolxj said:


> Hey hevishot. how bout I gotta rednose x cur that you put him in a pen he climbs out you put a roof on it he climbs to the top then just starts pulling the wire apart he was done this to 3 different kennels chain link and 2x4 horse wire and heavy gauge pasture wire. You put him on a chain in side a pen he still tears the pen apart. But when i put him on his ten foot chain on HIS tree he loves it. yea you read it right HIS TREE hes been on the same one for 2 years and he loves it. he wants to stay on the tree in the center of all my dog pens and animals b/c it makes him feel like hes in charge. Now just because you are some old man that makes bank doesn't mean you have to rub it in everybody's face that your dogs are on concrete pens and they have roofs. I cant help it i'm in college and i'm trying to further my education. thats where most my money is going but i also aint going to get rid of my dogs just because i'm in college. I bet your little bird dogs even have cute little sweaters they wear too, don't they. Everybody was giving there opinions I figured I should give mine. And I don't care if I or anybody else for that matter cant afford a pen because i know alot of people that can put a dog on a chain or cable and darn sure take care of it. It doesn't matter AS LONG AS THE DOG IS GETTING TAKEN CARE OF!



"rubbing it in because my bird dogs live in concrete pens and they have roofs"....lol...didn't know that was something that could be rubbed in?.....my bird dogs don't wear sweaters...ok, one of 'em does...lol...but he also sleeps in a queen sized bed and couldn't smell a bird to save his life...thanks for giving your opinion.  Its about right.......I recon' at 36 I must be old as dirt too..


----------



## tnhillbilly (Feb 17, 2010)

rage said:


> thanks for yall 2%, except for one. a group got together today and went and raised some h*** and they cancal the meeting for today.but it is going to be brought back up next meeting next month.but we going to try fight to the end.



iTS not A MATTER OF "IF" IT WILL PASS BUT WHEN. iT IS CALLED A TETHER LAW AND THE PETA AND HSUS ARE POPING THESE AND THOSE SPAY AND NEUTER LAWS UP IN EVERY STATE, SO DON'T THINK IT CANT HAPPEN TO YOU! JUST ASK THE W. VA bear hunters about their recent fight with a tether law.
 They tried to slip that manditory spay neuter crap here in the county that i live in, but they got more than they bargained for.
Numbers, Numbers, Numbers, call as many people that you can think of, clubs, hog, hound, coon, squirrel, fox, cat, ........... whatever kind of dog hunting club that you can think of, and have them ALL get on the phones and e-mails, to state senetors and congressmen, mayor, whoever you have to get ahold of to get some attention and let these "not so bright" people know that they better be ready to battle.
 Better have three times as many people at the next meeting. 
I don't know where you live, but trust me you don't want to take this "lightly".


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 17, 2010)

my boy's will never end up on a chain....reminds me too much of growin' up in Clayton County...they got a whole backyard and dog houses! they even come inside everynight....and still slam bacon in the field!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Feb 17, 2010)

hevishot said:


> I see it as a crappy way to live...with a heavy chain attached to 'em...never seen any dogs that were well cared for that were chained...now there was a fella on here who commented on the way your dogs are treated and the bad shape the two were in that his friend got from you....kinda goes hand in hand with the whole tied out /chained mentality....in my opinion.



I will argue with you that how well a dog is cared for has nothing to do with the fact that they are tethered or in a kennel..I have seen more over fed house dogs that would fall over if they ever got out for exercise cause the need to go on  a diet...but again that is not all dogs but how one could view it..right


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 17, 2010)

wpoolxj said:


> Hey hevishot. how bout I gotta rednose x cur that you put him in a pen he climbs out you put a roof on it he climbs to the top then just starts pulling the wire apart he was done this to 3 different kennels chain link and 2x4 horse wire and heavy gauge pasture wire. You put him on a chain in side a pen he still tears the pen apart. But when i put him on his ten foot chain on HIS tree he loves it. yea you read it right HIS TREE hes been on the same one for 2 years and he loves it. he wants to stay on the tree in the center of all my dog pens and animals b/c it makes him feel like hes in charge. Now just because you are some old man that makes bank doesn't mean you have to rub it in everybody's face that your dogs are on concrete pens and they have roofs. I cant help it i'm in college and i'm trying to further my education. thats where most my money is going but i also aint going to get rid of my dogs just because i'm in college. I bet your little bird dogs even have cute little sweaters they wear too, don't they. Everybody was giving there opinions I figured I should give mine. And I don't care if I or anybody else for that matter cant afford a pen because i know alot of people that can put a dog on a chain or cable and darn sure take care of it. It doesn't matter AS LONG AS THE DOG IS GETTING TAKEN CARE OF!



X2

Hevishot there is no way you can tell me a dog is better cared for if it is in a kennel than tethered.  I can agree that abuse exists in both methods.  And if you have only seen abuse in tethered dogs…from your statements..then you are just plainly wrong.  I have one dog that if you tethered it or put on a lead he would bounce of anything solid it could come in contact with until it tore it up, or killed himself trying.  So from what you are telling me if it was the opposite and he was put in a kennel and did this it would be OK somehow.  You are going to have a real hard time convincing me that this is proper care. I also think you would have a hard time convincing my Vet too.  I have one that literally shreds chain link or bends it so badly that it needs replacing.  How do you recommend that I care for this one, since clearly I don’t know how.


----------



## MULE (Feb 17, 2010)

I've owned concrete kennels, slat kennels and chains. I will NEVER ever go back to concrete kennels again. 

As far as kennels and chains the both have there positives and negatives. Both can be abused.

To say chains are bad/wrong is just plain ignorant.


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Feb 17, 2010)

concrete kennels have down falls too like dogs getting arthritis from being on them yes they are easier to keep sanatized with bleach but the real deal here it needs to be your choice on what or how you keep your dog , my one dog must be kept on a heavy gauged  type chain or he will bust other chains hes not a pitbull hes a very lg like 120lb over sized border collar he swings the chain like it was nothing , i  cant use him on most cattle ranches i work dogs on because of his size an he wont work them he wants to hunt them, but kennels are what you make  them so are chains ,


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is to hevishot, some people cant afford alot of money for kennels to be built for their dogs. But yet they can afford a 20.00 chain that dont make them a bad owner. I have custom bulit kennels built for my dogs an in todays hard times for alot of people dog hunters included they cant afford the extra money for kennels .most cant you can voice your opinion but that dont mean any one is going to listen to you at all .But you dont need to be down on those who are doing the best they can not only to provide for their family but their dogs too, just because i have custom built kennels for my dogs i still opt to use chains on some dogs . my dogs are well fed an allways have fresh water an warm bedding when its cold, their kennels are cleaned several times a day by  help , that dont make me an my dogs any better then the guy who has his dogs chained because he cant afford a kennel , you should not be the way you are to these on this site because i can rub what i own out rite in your face too if i wanted to be nasty , you go do your  math i bought 50 custom built kennels at a 1000.00 each  an i pd cash for it they where built on the land i live on for the time being when i move they have to  be moved on a flat bed w/ a semi hooked to the front , im going to give them away to a few dog hunters i know who cant afford kennels have their dogs chained , i own 2 -20 ft dog trailers 2 new 4x4 pick up trucks an a airboat , i own land in 4 states so if you want to rub some thing in some ones face , i can do it to you , the point is you never know who are in these sites watching , i see you rubbing salt into these other people wounds sort of speaking , i dont like it, every thing i have i bought an paid cash for , it dont matter if these on this site have any thing the point is they are doing the best they can with what they do have . AN  i myself lots of times give some one new to hog hunting a dog away for free because they enjoy the sport but money is tight,  A little bit of kindness goes a long way now a days in these hard times totally!


----------



## wpoolxj (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Doglady.


> some people cant afford alot of money for kennels to be built for their dogs. But yet they can afford a 20.00 chain that dont make them a bad owner.


that is what I was trying to get at earlier.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 18, 2010)

DOGLADY1953 said:


> concrete kennels have down falls too like dogs getting arthritis from being on them yes they are easier to keep sanatized with bleach but the real deal here it needs to be your choice on what or how you keep your dog , my one dog must be kept on a heavy gauged  type chain or he will bust other chains hes not a pitbull hes a very lg like 120lb over sized border collar he swings the chain like it was nothing , i  cant use him on most cattle ranches i work dogs on because of his size an he wont work them he wants to hunt them, but kennels are what you make  them so are chains ,





DOGLADY1953 said:


> This is to hevishot, some people cant afford alot of money for kennels to be built for their dogs. But yet they can afford a 20.00 chain that dont make them a bad owner. I have custom bulit kennels built for my dogs an in todays hard times for alot of people dog hunters included they cant afford the extra money for kennels .most cant you can voice your opinion but that dont mean any one is going to listen to you at all .But you dont need to be down on those who are doing the best they can not only to provide for their family but their dogs too, just because i have custom built kennels for my dogs i still opt to use chains on some dogs . my dogs are well fed an allways have fresh water an warm bedding when its cold, their kennels are cleaned several times a day by  help , that dont make me an my dogs any better then the guy who has his dogs chained because he cant afford a kennel , you should not be the way you are to these on this site because i can rub what i own out rite in your face too if i wanted to be nasty , you go do your  math i bought 50 custom built kennels at a 1000.00 each  an i pd cash for it they where built on the land i live on for the time being when i move they have to  be moved on a flat bed w/ a semi hooked to the front , im going to give them away to a few dog hunters i know who cant afford kennels have their dogs chained , i own 2 -20 ft dog trailers 2 new 4x4 pick up trucks an a airboat , i own land in 4 states so if you want to rub some thing in some ones face , i can do it to you , the point is you never know who are in these sites watching , i see you rubbing salt into these other people wounds sort of speaking , i dont like it, every thing i have i bought an paid cash for , it dont matter if these on this site have any thing the point is they are doing the best they can with what they do have . AN  i myself lots of times give some one new to hog hunting a dog away for free because they enjoy the sport but money is tight,  A little bit of kindness goes a long way now a days in these hard times totally!


----------



## hawg dawg (Feb 18, 2010)

WELL SAID!  Thanks.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 18, 2010)

hevishot said:


> got a KENNEL full of birddogs if you can't afford to care for them, you shouldn't have them..


This is what they want! to turn brother against brother !!!
and so only the wealthy can hunt and fish! 
I have a $2000 off the ground kennel and most of my dogs dont like it! they are much happier on a chain !!! And all dogs dont have heavy chains only the ones that need it such as bulldogs ... Also some dogs chew kennels! do you mind if i bring them to ur house and put them in ur kennel???? Ill show ya how they could destroy a kennel in a few weeks! Because they are not happy being Penned up! They have a more feeling of freedom on a chain than they do in a kennel! All of this is to get us to bicker at one another .. Hunters should stand up for hunters! If it keeps going like its Going they will tell you you can only have 2 bird dogs and they have to be heated and air conditioned kennels! Then tell ya you cant breed ur dogs and cant hunt them any more????? How you feel about that???? Cause if you stand up for them you stand up against us! Dont you think they should be able to keep there dogs how ever they want as long as the dog is healthy ans happy????


----------



## wpoolxj (Feb 18, 2010)

There is no way what so ever to get rid of every hog in the US let alone the world. IMO. They repopulate to fast and I just don't think its possible. So looks like I get to keep my dogs. YAY.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 18, 2010)

$2000 kennel? I spent $2000 on a wooden fence around my backyard with no-dig system and gates....they got free range of the backyard and still hunt like heck


----------



## cript2009 (Feb 18, 2010)

i have a kennal and chains i rotate the dogs every other day from chains to kennal the chains are by far the way to go for excersize but kennal for cleanliness either way its your preference just take care of them hunt them or give them human interaction your choice btw let me no what goes on with that i live in woodruff so would like to keep up with it


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 18, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> $2000 kennel? I spent $2000 on a wooden fence around my backyard with no-dig system and gates....they got free range of the backyard and still hunt like heck


Im happy for you and im not knocking ur fence or ur way of doing things! I have a dog that would flat foot jump a five foot fence ! I also have two in my back yard but they are good yard dogs! Some are not! Im not telling you ,you cant keep them in ur yard way are you concerned with the way we keep our dogs .As long as we keep them healthy i see no bad thing in keeping them on a chain!


----------



## hevishot (Feb 18, 2010)

DOGLADY1953 said:


> This is to hevishot, some people cant afford alot of money for kennels to be built for their dogs. But yet they can afford a 20.00 chain that dont make them a bad owner. I have custom bulit kennels built for my dogs an in todays hard times for alot of people dog hunters included they cant afford the extra money for kennels .most cant you can voice your opinion but that dont mean any one is going to listen to you at all .But you dont need to be down on those who are doing the best they can not only to provide for their family but their dogs too, just because i have custom built kennels for my dogs i still opt to use chains on some dogs . my dogs are well fed an allways have fresh water an warm bedding when its cold, their kennels are cleaned several times a day by  help , that dont make me an my dogs any better then the guy who has his dogs chained because he cant afford a kennel , you should not be the way you are to these on this site because i can rub what i own out rite in your face too if i wanted to be nasty , you go do your  math i bought 50 custom built kennels at a 1000.00 each  an i pd cash for it they where built on the land i live on for the time being when i move they have to  be moved on a flat bed w/ a semi hooked to the front , im going to give them away to a few dog hunters i know who cant afford kennels have their dogs chained , i own 2 -20 ft dog trailers 2 new 4x4 pick up trucks an a airboat , i own land in 4 states so if you want to rub some thing in some ones face , i can do it to you , the point is you never know who are in these sites watching , i see you rubbing salt into these other people wounds sort of speaking , i dont like it, every thing i have i bought an paid cash for , it dont matter if these on this site have any thing the point is they are doing the best they can with what they do have . AN  i myself lots of times give some one new to hog hunting a dog away for free because they enjoy the sport but money is tight,  A little bit of kindness goes a long way now a days in these hard times totally!



I haven't said a word about what I have or anything else other than MY OPINION on how a dog should be cared for....heck, I could care less what you or anyone else "has"...lol...the guy with the pit bull made it a money issue by acting like I thought my bird dog kennel was a big deal....It "ain't"...sounds like you are the one tooting your own horn but by the way you type most of your posts...I've got my opinions on that too....


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 18, 2010)

if you gotta keep a dog on a chain...then why have a dog....my dogs are hog dogs.....they need to run and exercise...and my fence is 7 1/2 ft. tall...and if your dog can flat foot jump that??? I'd pay $100 to see that!


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 18, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> if you gotta keep a dog on a chain...then why have a dog....my dogs are hog dogs.....they need to run and exercise...and my fence is 7 1/2 ft. tall...and if your dog can flat foot jump that??? I'd pay $100 to see that!


Im happy that you have ur dogs in ur yard thats whats fits you and ur dogs !! SOME of my dogs will not stay in a yard even with with hot wire up they would climb it or eat a hole in the fence ...Thats why there on a chain! And even if they didnt some dogs just like to be on a chain and not in a kennel! Im glad You built a 7 1/2 foot fence with dig out wire and all that good stuff! More props to ya! Too each his on!! Remember thats ur opioion and not the majority of dog owners! Hmm so let me guess just cause thats how you think its got to be right!!!!! Ur only making things harder on all hunters in the long run! When they tell us we cant have dogs or hunt anymore i hope they do it IN UR TOWN then you might see the error of ur ways! Until then happy hunting with ur yard dogs!


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 18, 2010)

hevishot said:


> I haven't said a word about what I have or anything else other than MY OPINION on how a dog should be cared for....heck, I could care less what you or anyone else "has"...lol...the guy with the pit bull made it a money issue by acting like I thought my bird dog kennel was a big deal....It "ain't"...sounds like you are the one tooting your own horn but by the way you type most of your posts...I've got my opinions on that too....



Pot calling the kettle black there bud


----------



## hevishot (Feb 18, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Pot calling the kettle black there bud



how so...


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 18, 2010)

hevishot said:


> MY OPINION on how a dog should be cared for....heck, I could care less what you or anyone else "has"...lol...I've got my opinions on that too....


Ur opioions are what makes it looks like that!! Who are you tell someone else how and what they can do with there dogs! But its only ur opioion!!


----------



## hevishot (Feb 19, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Ur opioions are what makes it looks like that!! Who are you tell someone else how and what they can do with there dogs! But its only ur opioion!!



.......correct, its only my opinion.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 19, 2010)

seein' dog's on chains reminds me of driving through Clayton or Dekalb County....that's just my opinion....


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe it nun of ur buiss. in the first place how ppl restrain there dogs ???   Just my opinion ????


----------



## WolfPack (Feb 19, 2010)

All you fellas should take the time to appreciate your hog hunting partner aka dogs!  And you should take the time to build them a comfy home like this one here!!  But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wouldn't work here it has that whole S. FL look goin on.  It would need cedar siding and a slate roof here like the one I have.


----------



## ejs1980 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a chain but you guys that can't stop your dog from eating your fence need to check out horse panels. They come 5'x16' with 2"x4" openings. These are feedlot panels and your dog will not chew through them.


----------



## big country rnr (Feb 20, 2010)

ejs1980 said:


> Nothing wrong with a chain but you guys that can't stop your dog from eating your fence need to check out horse panels. They come 5'x16' with 2"x4" openings. These are feedlot panels and your dog will not chew through them.



Thats the whole point if there in a pen they will ruin there teeth.. And if you care about ur dogs you dont wanna see them destroy there teeth!  And ur avg feed store sells hog panels so eating thru the wire is not the issue!


----------



## gnarlyone (Feb 20, 2010)

*trouble makers....*

There is very little difference between someone that is an "ANTI" and someone that is  ALWAYS going against the grain to cause problems.


----------

